# tippy dam area lodging



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

hello all. i would appreciate some suggestions for a good no frills place to stay for a few days. indoor shower & plumbing with heat. kitchenette would be nice but not a neccessity, dependant on cost. would like to be on the north side of river or very near wellston.

my eyes are crossed from sifting through searches..... PM or reply here, thanks in advance. SG


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

shotgunner said:


> hello all. i would appreciate some suggestions for a good no frills place to stay for a few days. indoor shower & plumbing with heat. kitchenette would be nice but not a neccessity, dependant on cost. would like to be on the north side of river or very near wellston.
> 
> my eyes are crossed from sifting through searches..... PM or reply here, thanks in advance. SG


Shotgunner,
This place is on the Brethren side but it has great prices, full kitchen, with a head and shower. The only thing is, is that the water is loaded with sulfer and smells like eggs, so we always have brought jug water for coffee, drinking, etc. It is a great place for the price though we normally stay there twice a year, hope this helps and good luck! Trouttime. 
Sportsman's Lodge 
4544 Amick Street 
Brethren, MI 49619 
231-477-5588


----------



## hard head (Feb 23, 2003)

R+J resort 0n Keith Rd. Brethren is were I stay, nice place.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

www.twinoakscamping.com

Great campground and the owners (Jackie and Steve) are good people. They have two cabins with kitchenettes and a loft that sleeps 8 with no kitchenette. The heated bathroom/showers is in another building only feet away. Tell them you are part of this site. They are considering ad space here.


----------



## northwoodsie (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi,
We have a place for rent that is pretty close, but it is south of the Tippy Dam. Beautiful area AND the Little Manistee River is right out back if you don't do well at the Tippy. Lots of steelhead and browns in the river right now. Check out our website: www.deerwoodcottage.com 
Fully furnished with kitchen, stove, micro, fridge, etc. We have EXCELLENT water and we even furnish the COFFEE! only $25.00 per person per night.
Would love to have you, sleeps up to 8.
Bob Slack
269-483-7053


----------



## Eye Wizard (Sep 4, 2004)

I always stay at Camp Mana-Pine.You can get a real nice cabin plus a boat on Tippy Pond for $240.00 a week.Warm and cozy,showers and clean,I love it there.It,s 5 minutes tops from Wellston.


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

R & J wins my vote! If you happen to stop in tell them the guys from westland and redford with the safari sticker "hunt with your kids" say hi! They'll know who your talkin about. Great people and close close close to the dam


----------

